# Relocating to Abu Dhabi



## get2know (Jul 26, 2014)

I’m relocating to Abu Dhabi for a Job with my family from Dubai. 

What are the best areas live in to commute to office in Al Najda Street? I heard that rent are high in Abu Dhabi, I’m looking for a 1 BHK or 2 BHK for a small family of three. Our budget is around 50k to 80K.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

You will find somewhere to fit your budget in some of the older properties in the Zahiya/Tourist Club Area close to Al Najda St (easy commute by bus or even walking). Look on websites such as Dubizzle.


----------

